
Hi, I'm Collis, CEO/Cofounder of Envato, Ask Me Anything - gmays
https://managewp.org/articles/11176/hi-i-m-collis-ceo-cofounder-of-envato-ask-me-anything
======
godzillabrennus
The President of the United States chooses to use Reddit for their IAMA post.
This guy wants us to use his Wordpress website? No thanks. Seems like a scam
to collect data on us and that's No Bueno.

------
perishabledave
I noticed that Envato hosted an Elixir meetup. Have you guys been using it in
production? If so how has it worked for you guys?

~~~
perishabledave
Whoops, viewing from a mobile app so didn't realize it was a link to the AMA.
Ignore me :)

------
caligastia
You may know me as the founder of Aviato, from the hit TV show 'Silicon
Valley'.

~~~
lvs
"Take Aviato. That's not a name that I found. That's a name that found me."

------
Animats
_" Hello! I'm Collis, in 2006 I cofounded Envato, the company behind
ThemeForest, CodeCanyon, and Tuts+."_

Never heard of any of them. Or Envato. What are they?

~~~
gmays
For context, some Envato data from last year:
[http://www.envato.com/2014](http://www.envato.com/2014)

------
spotman
theme forest is great, keep up the good work!

